# Cleaning up Some of the Spam.....



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2004)

Ive been goin around trying to clean up some of the wanderings of some of our more spammish folk.... 

WW I threads are clear...


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks alot I do also try to clean up spam when I come across it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2004)

Cool.....


----------

